# Using my cell to update Twitter and Facebook - at the same time!



## panta dokimazete (Jan 1, 2009)

I am so geeking out on this!


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jan 1, 2009)

Yea, I very much enjoy that capability of my phone.


----------



## eqdj (Jan 1, 2009)

What's your Twitter username?

twitter/eqdj


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 1, 2009)

jdlongmire  and thanks - adding you now


----------

